# Craziest Chi question you've ever been asked?



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wondering what the Craziest Chi question is that you've ever been asked?

I was talking to a non doggy friend about getting a Chihuahua puppy in the future and she asked "Will you be getting one to match the two you already have?"

When I asked what she meant, she explained asking "Would it be the same shades?" For example creams or light coloured to compliment Rosie and Jago's colouring!!!!!

Some people 

Anyone else beeen asked crazy question regarding their dogs???

x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was once asked if Bambi was "real" or a stuffed animal. We were at the book store and she was in my arms and this woman was dead serious. My hub and I could barely keep a straight face. God help me if I'm carrying around a stuffed animal.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I was once asked if Bambi was "real" or a stuffed animal. We were at the book store and she was in my arms and this woman was dead serious. My hub and I could barely keep a straight face. God help me if I'm carrying around a stuffed animal.


hahahahahah Robin that is hilarious!!!! omg!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Been asked "What's that ? "


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

michele said:


> Been asked "What's that ? "


no way?!?! by a stranger? 
that is so rude!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

when my mum was in hospital she was telling the lady in the next bed to her i had chi's when i went tio visit she said to me do you know chihuahuas are so small because they where dogs bred with rats in mexico 
i laughed so hard at her and said so if a dog and rat can be bred together does that mean you can cross an elephant and girrafe then 

stupid stupid woman


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg Mandy ahahahaha!
this thread is giving me a giggle!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL! @ stuffed animal. nothing too crazy aruond here just yet. i've only had rude remarks like "daddy whats wrong with that dog?" the dad replies "it's so cold its shaking!" making me look like a bad person taking my dexter out last winter lol -_-; he wasn't cold! he had a jacket on :[


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

claireeee said:


> no way?!?! by a stranger?
> that is so rude!


Yes ,took Lily to my daughters work,and most of the men came out and said that ,or the same old thing "That's a rat " so i had to say ohhhh you're the 9th person to tell me that,i must be stupid then i thought it was a Chihuahua,they just turn and walk away.:foxes15: IDIOTS


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

michele said:


> Yes ,took Lily to my daughters work,and most of the men came out and said that ,or the same old thing "That's a rat " so i had to say ohhhh you're the 9th person to tell me that,i must be stupid then i thought it was a Chihuahua,they just turn and walk away.:foxes15: IDIOTS


ugh I dont know what makes people think they have the right to say that?!
I would never go up to a stranger and say something so silly!
you have a good reply though


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

When Elmo was smaller he used to have a bright green rain coat, I was sitting on some seats outside the shops one day and a woman walked up to me and asked if Elmo was a guide dog in training!!!! she wasn't kidding either, I really didn't know what to say. I couldn't stop laughing at the thought of what sized person would need a chi sized guide dog :sign5:


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

peapod said:


> When Elmo was smaller he used to have a bright green rain coat, I was sitting on some seats outside the shops one day and a woman walked up to me and asked if Elmo was a guide dog in training!!!! she wasn't kidding either, I really didn't know what to say. I couldn't stop laughing at the thought of what sized person would need a chi sized guide dog :sign5:


HAHAHAHAH!

I love this thread


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

The second day I got Butter, me and him went to the park to start the leash training. A little girl came up and asked me "Is it a Puppy?" and I told her "No, He's just very small" and she was delighted and asked her mom if she could get a 'forever puppy' and The woman looked kind of mad at me lol. I'm sure she was nagging her Mom for a Chihuahua the whole ride home.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

peapod said:


> When Elmo was smaller he used to have a bright green rain coat, I was sitting on some seats outside the shops one day and a woman walked up to me and asked if Elmo was a guide dog in training!!!! she wasn't kidding either, I really didn't know what to say. I couldn't stop laughing at the thought of what sized person would need a chi sized guide dog :sign5:


I think they would make good hearing dogs :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they do have bigbig ears to guide u! hehehe 

a forever puppy! adorable


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

All these questions are so funny..lol...but some are just rude. Hey it takes all kinds to make this world go round. I always get the question "Are they all related?"


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL Robin.. well we all know how u love to carry your stuffed toys around.. hahah JK

anyways my craziest question..well it wasn't a question but some guy stopped me and told me this story about how chihuahuas are one of the "hardiest and strongest" breeds.. i almost laughed in his face.. because obviously they are not. but anyways he then went on to tell me how his chihuahua fell out of a 5 story building and landed on concrete.. then just got up and wallked away just fine.. I was like uhhh okkk? I am sure that happened? haha

My boyfriend had to walk away because he was laughing so hard.. the guy was dead serious. He also told me how chihuahuas can understand every single word that comes out of your mouth and how he had conversations with his... jeesh people are WEIRD


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I always either get "is that a rat?" (ughhh)
or "is that a puppy?" :lol: & when i say "No, he's 8!" they never believe me!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: i'm thinking to myself "but he has a grey face....." :lol: :lol: :lol: lol!

xxxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohhhhh.. and the best one was when we first got max and he was just a few months old.. someone shouted " AWWWW LOOK AT THAT WHIPPET PUPPY!!!! " :lol: hahaha! it was before alot of people had chihuahuas, and i was only 10 at the time, so i didn't even know what a whippet was :lol: lol!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I had the $^^$%^* ex-nieghbours talk about feeding my dog to their snake. That was probably the worst of it.

Funniest thing is I was once asked what I fed her/if I fed her to keep her that size..

People.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Since taking Heidi out people always ask if she is Adam and Hannah's baby! Seriously the amount of people who assume that two bigger dogs and one smaller one must be a happy little family is scary!!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

The craziest question,hmmm......Are your dogs ankle biters? Is it safe for my child to pet them?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Some great posts 

Thankfully it's not just me who gets asked these things.

I was once asked if Rosie was Jago's mum!!! He is twice her size and while Rosie is long coated, he is smooth....okay it isn't impossible...

x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

haha people always ask me if Twiglet is Bentleys mum, they couldnt really look more different - i have been asked 'whats that?' in a derogatory way, which i think is pretty rude


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

there are some brilliant stories on this thread 
not impressed with some of the rudeness people have encountered though! x


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

we camped at a game and country fair this weekend as they had a 2day dog show, and we went for dinner in a big marque and were quein to get in we had the pups in a cage because its not fair to have them running around in the food ten. we were asked if they were for the Chinese catering.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Lou_lou said:


> we camped at a game and country fair this weekend as they had a 2day dog show, and we went for dinner in a big marque and were quein to get in we had the pups in a cage because its not fair to have them running around in the food ten. we were asked if they were for the Chinese catering.


How awful for you, you must have been frightened to turn your back on them!!!

x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have been asked if I shaved Yoshi? I guess they expected him to be a LC like Chibi? Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i was recently asked if Diefie was a weimerana.
*blinks* 
and i get "is it a real dog or is it half mouse or something?"
*double blinks*

oh! i forgot the BEST one 
this girl walks up to me and says "that's one of them 'chimichanga' dogs, isn't it?"
me - "no, he's a chihuahua."
her - "you're WRONG!"
me -"ooooookaaaay......excuse me, i have to go home and feed my burrito."


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Hahaha Love all the stories (well the funny ones, not the rude horrible ones) cheered up my morning  I've not been out with Kenzie yet but I hope i get good comments.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Skyla said:


> Hahaha Love all the stories (well the funny ones, not the rude horrible ones) cheered up my morning  I've not been out with Kenzie yet but I hope i get good comments.


Brace yourself 

x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i agree - generally people are fairly complimentary u do get the odd one that makes u  :foxes15:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

catz4m8z said:


> Since taking Heidi out people always ask if she is Adam and Hannah's baby! Seriously the amount of people who assume that two bigger dogs and one smaller one must be a happy little family is scary!!


Thats what i get with my Sully and the two 'babies'.................


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> Thats what i get with my Sully and the two 'babies'.................


 

x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ember said:


> oh! i forgot the BEST one
> this girl walks up to me and says "that's one of them 'chimichanga' dogs, isn't it?"
> me - "no, he's a chihuahua."
> her - "you're WRONG!"
> me -"ooooookaaaay......excuse me, i have to go home and feed my burrito."


"go home and feed my burrito"







That is TOO freaking funny!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I must be lucky, I have met loads of people and everyone has been great, I haven't had one horrid or stupid remark about Jake yet.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Try this ," What are you going to use to make *that*
dog's ears stand up"?

I was like are you ******* kidding me

Stupid people is not nearly what I was thinking
or visualizing at the moment. That was
asked by a dumb ass employee at a petco.
A place at which I do not shop anymore!

PS: sorry if I still seemed annoyed by that.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Deme said:


> I must be lucky, I have met loads of people and everyone has been great, I haven't had one horrid or stupid remark about Jake yet.


thats good hun 
I just cant imagine anyone wanting to make a horrible comment at any dog, especially a chi. which is why I'm shocked at some of the experiences people have had! x


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

All I ever get with Chicco is "thats not a dog" or if they do think hes a dog i get " Oh what a cute little min pin!"-just because of his markings, his tail obviously isnt cut, nor are his ears cropped, and hes not near lanky enough


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The one that really gets me is "Awwwww, how cute!, what are those?" 

I had a lady that started with questions, then before the convo was over she was shoving a piece of paper at me with her phone number telling me that, "it would be stupid not to breed Lexie & Chance." And when I did she wanted first pick of the litter because she saw them first. :lol: :lol:

And I always get, "Do they bite?" Ummmm, no! never!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The cutest question, or story. The little boy down the street is fascinated with The Chi Wee's. He says they are just like his "Webkins." :lol: I got a pic of him holding Lexie one day. He gets so excited when he see's us out.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

T - that is the cutest story!!!! I love little kids and their take on the world.

How about "the Craziest Question Anyone Has Asked Your Chihuahua?!" ha! The little girl behind us ran over to the fence when she saw Brody outside and asked HIM.... 'HEY BRODY DO YOU WANNA SEE MY PRINCESS SHOES?!" It was so cute I had to get a picture ....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Me too, Tracy. Kids are just so funny. The innocence is just so refreshing. 

I remember that pic of Brody, and the Princess shoes. I'm awwwwww'ing again. That is just the sweetest thing. Brody seems very happy to see the Princess shoes too. Isn't that just heart melting. :love7:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

When Boss was itty bitty (I mean like 5-6wks) I took EVERYWHERE with me. Treated him as a baby (which resulted in him being a serious mama's boy lol). One day I went into Dollar Tree with him wrapped in a blanket. A lady asked me if he was a rat..Um, no. 

I was also walking through Wal-Mart with him one day (also in a blanket) and a lady asked me if she could see my baby lol. I was like, yeah but he's the furry kind lol.

Rosiesmum- I don't think that was such a weird question. A lot of people stick to one color if they like it. I would personally have a chihuahua in every size shape and color if I could afford it (and had the room) lol. But a lot of people like certain colors.


----------



## BrittanyBchi (May 17, 2009)

I've had a younger boy come up to me and said "Is that a rat because my mom said it was!" and then pointed to his mother who was laughing.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I can also also see the point in asking if you got another you'd stay with the same color. A lot of people have preferences (I think). Mine for example - I love my darker solids. I love Milo but he was hubby's pick.  Doesn't mean I love him any less...and I'm not saying lighter pups aren't gorgeous (I think they're ALL gorgeous!) - I just prefer the darker shades. I also ADORE the Irish markings & "eye brows" as I call them. LOL All my pups happen to have a white tip on their tail as well. I didn't start off getting my first Chi with a preference in markings but I just developed one I guess.  But again...I love all of them & think they're beautiful little critters!

The funniest thing I've been asked, and granted it was from one of my Alzheimers patients so it makes it that much cuter, was.... "What species of animal is that?"


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Boy, some people sure are rude! AND ignorant!

I had Tango tucked inside my coat while I was shopping for Xmas gifts last year. A man saw his little head peeking out, and kept watching us. He started making me nervous, especially when he walked towards us with his hand in his pocket. I started backing up towards the security guard at the front of the store, but before I got very far he pulled a wad of cash out of his pocket and told me he wanted to buy my dog! I said he wasn't for sale. He persisted, telling me it was just what he was looking for, for his daughter's Xmas present! 

Just the other day I was in the pet store, and a woman came up to me and said "Is that a chinchilla?" Me: "Um....no. It's a chihuahua." Her: "Oh! But I thought chihuahuas were dogs." Me: "Er....this IS a dog!" Her: "But you said it wasn't a chinchilla!" Me: "He's not! He's a chihuahua!" The conversation went on for a while, going further and further downhill, the more I engaged with this mad woman! I finally just told her to have a nice day and walked away. :?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Tink said:


> Just the other day I was in the pet store, and a woman came up to me and said "Is that a chinchilla?" Me: "Um....no. It's a chihuahua." Her: "Oh! But I thought chihuahuas were dogs." Me: "Er....this IS a dog!" Her: "But you said it wasn't a chinchilla!" Me: "He's not! He's a chihuahua!" The conversation went on for a while, going further and further downhill, the more I engaged with this mad woman! I finally just told her to have a nice day and walked away. :?


That made me laugh!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Tink said:


> Boy, some people sure are rude! AND ignorant!
> 
> I had Tango tucked inside my coat while I was shopping for Xmas gifts last year. A man saw his little head peeking out, and kept watching us. He started making me nervous, especially when he walked towards us with his hand in his pocket. I started backing up towards the security guard at the front of the store, but before I got very far he pulled a wad of cash out of his pocket and told me he wanted to buy my dog! I said he wasn't for sale. He persisted, telling me it was just what he was looking for, for his daughter's Xmas present!
> 
> Just the other day I was in the pet store, and a woman came up to me and said "Is that a chinchilla?" Me: "Um....no. It's a chihuahua." Her: "Oh! But I thought chihuahuas were dogs." Me: "Er....this IS a dog!" Her: "But you said it wasn't a chinchilla!" Me: "He's not! He's a chihuahua!" The conversation went on for a while, going further and further downhill, the more I engaged with this mad woman! I finally just told her to have a nice day and walked away. :?


lmao!!!



BrittanyBchi said:


> I've had a younger boy come up to me and said "Is that a rat because my mom said it was!" and then pointed to his mother who was laughing.


how rude!! that mums not really setting a good example


----------



## lrushe (Oct 24, 2009)

I was walking Cleo and my 8 year old Japanese Spitz Ben the other day when a woman asked my if they were related???? They're about as different as two breeds can be especially as Cleo is short haired!!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

lmao!! oh dear x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

lrushe said:


> I was walking Cleo and my 8 year old Japanese Spitz Ben the other day when a woman asked my if they were related???? They're about as different as two breeds can be especially as Cleo is short haired!!!!


Bless them..some people  

x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

TLI said:


> The cutest question, or story. The little boy down the street is fascinated with The Chi Wee's. He says they are just like his "Webkins." :lol: I got a pic of him holding Lexie one day. He gets so excited when he see's us out.


T that is so sweet! I love children at that stage


----------

